# Plastic Drone Foundation for Medium Supers



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anyone know of a source for plastic Drone foundation or 1-piece drone frames for Medium Supers? I have the deep Pierco drone frames (the green ones) for use in controlling Varoa, but I want to start standardizing on mediums instead of deeps for brood chambers. I thought of cutting the "bottom bar" off the deep Pierco frames, then cutting the frame down to size and then gluing the "bottom bar" back on, but buying the correct size would be a simpler, cheaper, and probably last longer.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Apparently they still do not exist in medium depth size, perhaps they never will. Personally I plan to purchase the green Pierco Drone Frames, cut them to medium frame size, attach a replacement bottom bar, then use the leftover pieces in other wooden frames. BTW it is called _Varroa jacobsoni_ or _Varroa destructor_.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Joseph, what do you use to cut the plastic foundation?

thanks,
Corinne


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

A few years ago I picked up a band saw, a cheap one that was on sale at Sears. I studied reviews first and this model was the best one I could afford on my very limited budget. It has served me very well, and has done an even better job since I started to gain some ground on the learning curve - learning how to properly use a band saw.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

ekrouse said:


> Does anyone know of a source for plastic Drone foundation or 1-piece drone frames for Medium Supers? I have the deep Pierco drone frames (the green ones) for use in controlling Varoa, but I want to start standardizing on mediums instead of deeps for brood chambers. I thought of cutting the "bottom bar" off the deep Pierco frames, then cutting the frame down to size and then gluing the "bottom bar" back on, but buying the correct size would be a simpler, cheaper, and probably last longer.


Last year I left about 1/4" of comb on some Cut Comb frames (meds) from the year before and put them in the colonies.... They drew out most of the comb in drone cells. There were some frames that never got completely capped and sealed. I decided to put several of those around in some of the colonies (brood boxes) I want to use for drone colonies this season.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you just use an empty frame in the middle of the brood nest you'll usually get all drone for the first couple of frames. You can also buy wax drone foundation from Dadant. You can also, as you say, cut down a Pierco.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Green Drone Comb*

i HAVE MY EMPLOYEES USE A CHOP SAW.
BUY SOME SAW KERF, GROOVED TOP AND BOTTOM BAR, FRAMES AND JUST SNAP THE FOUNDATION INTO PLACE.
OR, ORDER SOME DRONE COMB FROM DADANT AND EMBED IT ON THE FRAME WIRES
GOOD LUCK,
ERNIE
LUCAS APIARIES
QUEENS ADV. IN MARCH ISSUE OF ABJ


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> i HAVE MY EMPLOYEES USE A CHOP SAW.
> BUY SOME SAW KERF, GROOVED TOP AND BOTTOM BAR, FRAMES AND JUST SNAP THE FOUNDATION INTO PLACE.
> OR, ORDER SOME DRONE COMB FROM DADANT AND EMBED IT ON THE FRAME WIRES
> GOOD LUCK,
> ...


Font issues, or just making a point?


----------

